# turbo fuel system shit.... injector, fuel management? oil?



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

Well..... I was planning on finding a garret turbo that saab 900 turbos have..... use that ass the base... 

well, first Q..

1.) Where would be a easy choice to route the oil lines from/to the motor at?



2.) With under 8 psi of boost, is it possible to use bone stock fuel system

2-a) If not, what do I need?- cheaper alternative...

2-b) Where to get the stuff from?

3.) what is the cheapest way to do the fuel system for a low boost turbo?




thanks, laterz, Andrew


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

*cheap fuel system*

the cheapest way to run a turbo system on a n/a car is with an (fmu) it rises the fuel pressure depending on boost so that the engine has more fuel with the boost,and running the stock computer,fot this you will need a walbro255 fuel pump due to the high system pressure. this is good for a 5-7 psi turbo system. , the oil line must be tee'd at the oil pressure switch,and return line welded or bolted to the oil pan at a high point.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

BTW, im running an fmu (10to1 ratio) with se-r injectors and the stock ecu and running 8-10 psi with no problem!.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ga... did you have to tune?...JWT?. anything ofthat such?


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

nope, only adjusted timing to stock to be on the safe side, and re-set the ecu before driving turbo'ed so that it would adjust itself.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

how do you go about resetting the ecu?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

by







ing the topic.. or if you are so to be inclined to learn, take off the ecu cover, behind your sterio, next to your pedals, to the right of the gas pedal.. there is yoru ecu.. there is a flathead screw on the side, turn it right one full turn, then wait 5 sec. then turn it all the way back left 1 turn.. its reset. (i dont htink your car shoudl be on.. im not sure)


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, what about your FMU?.. what model did you get.. the SAFC?..


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

with an FMU....... lets say we go ahead and install everything, but not the turbo, and then slap the turbo on it... would the FMU work without boost?



And every time you run boost do you have to reset the ecu?

peace...


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

fmu is used on NA/nitrous/turbo apps. so technically.. yes, it would work.. it will work as long as you have a +/- ..... but, will it be effective.. if you can tune it, hell yea


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

where can i pick up one of these FMU systems, and where does it install to the whole system ?


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

the FMU is a fuel pressure riser it raises the fuel pressure 10 psi for every 1 psi of boost , so... no , it does not work for an N/A car and does not work for nitrous either,its for boost,and its made by VORTECH ,the supercharger co. it costs about 170.00 and you need a highflow fuel pump like the walbro 255 for those high pressures, also you can only run 8psi max as the fuel pressure at that boost is 117psi and the injectors can possibly lock up at 120psi. , hope that helps


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

i reset the ecu simply by disconecting the battery for more than 10 min. the ecu memory goes into learing mode once the power is back on , its not needed but i just did it.


----------

